# Team Fortress 2: Scout Update



## Aestuo (Feb 17, 2009)

So, the long-awaited scout class update finally has a release date.  Not to mention, some details on his unlocks as well.  Valve released a Steam Update News bulletin today that explains the update and gives the release date.  Also, it has a link to a Website that will reveal one of the Scout's new items every day until the update releases.  Here is the message exactly as it appears:



> *Team  Fortress 2 Scout Update Coming Next Week*
> 
> *February 17, 2009, 1:26 pm - Alden Kroll - Press Release*
> 
> ...


I thought that this was worth posting, as there are many furries from FA that play TF2.  You may add me to your Steam friend's list if you like.  Try searching b_g42, and if that does not work, I usually go by [333] Fireblitz or [333] Aestuo.


Also, if you have any thoughts about the update, you may post them here for discussion.  Thanks.


----------



## psion (Feb 18, 2009)

Sandman looks sweet, shame you can't double jump with it.  Eh, got to have a tradeoff somewhere.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 18, 2009)

The main thing I want for scouts is a leash. 

HOLD STILL DAMMIT I AM TRYING TO HEAL YOU!!!!


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 18, 2009)

psion said:


> Sandman looks sweet, shame you can't double jump with it.  Eh, got to have a tradeoff somewhere.



  Well, then there would be baseballs raining from the sky and everyone would be stunned...   XD



Digitalpotato said:


> The main thing I want for scouts is a leash.
> 
> HOLD STILL DAMMIT I AM TRYING TO HEAL YOU!!!!



Just get another scout to stun him.  Lol.


----------



## fangborn (Feb 18, 2009)

finally can't wait.


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, so far the scout has his new bat (The Sandman) and a new buff item (Bonk! Energy Drink).  As if the Scout really needs all of that sugar? (Bonk! says it has one-hundred times the recommended daily amount, lol.)  *Also, his achievements have been revealed, but just the titles and icons, not the details yet.*  I wonder what the final unlock will be?  Perhaps a nailgun?

[EDIT]  Apparently my Internet browser was broken at the time.  His achievements have been revealed with _all_ details included.  When I first looked at them, there were no details.  My mistake.  XD


----------



## Dusty (Feb 19, 2009)

Take a look at the background of the Bonk! soda page   Race payload?  I think so   I'm not a scout player but so far it looks like its going to be down right fun to play.  The first point of Dustbowl is going to be hell on the offense though


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 19, 2009)

Dusty said:


> Take a look at the background of the Bonk! soda page   Race payload?  I think so   I'm not a scout player but so far it looks like its going to be down right fun to play.  The first point of Dustbowl is going to be hell on the offense though



Oh, yea.  I did not notice that before.  Thanks for pointing that out!  

Anyway, I agree.  Now that the scout has some interesting weapons and capabilities, it looks like it will be a lot more fun to play.  I do not even want to think about what Dustbowl will be like, now that you mention it.  XD


----------



## Dusty (Feb 19, 2009)

Aestuo said:


> Oh, yea.  I did not notice that before.  Thanks for pointing that out!
> 
> Anyway, I agree.  Now that the scout has some interesting weapons and capabilities, it looks like it will be a lot more fun to play.  I do not even want to think about what Dustbowl will be like, now that you mention it.  XD



"Alright medics uber the pyro and demo we can rush the point!"

Gate opens and like 6 baseballs fly in   What server do you normally play on?  I frequent The Furry Pound and Cc2iscool servers.


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 19, 2009)

Dusty said:


> "Alright medics uber the pyro and demo we can rush the point!"
> 
> Gate opens and like 6 baseballs fly in   What server do you normally play on?  I frequent The Furry Pound and Cc2iscool servers.



Furry Pound.  I like it there, but I _am_ biased, after all.  XD   Add me if you like, my name is in the first post.  I need more Steam furry friends.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 19, 2009)

Aestuo said:


> Furry Pound.  I like it there, but I _am_ biased, after all.  XD   Add me if you like, my name is in the first post.  I need more Steam furry friends.


Heh.  The cc2 servers are furry servers too.  They actually predate the TFP servers by a good amount of time.  To me there both interchangable


----------



## Zero_Point (Feb 24, 2009)

This kind of annoys me a bit:
The Pyro has a means of fucking over uber'd people.
The Scout now has a mean of fucking over uber'd people.
So why then can't Natascha slow down uber'd people? >:C


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 24, 2009)

Because then the medics would complain that they aren't even needed to uber people otherwise?


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 24, 2009)

Zero_Point said:


> This kind of annoys me a bit:
> The Pyro has a means of fucking over uber'd people.
> The Scout now has a mean of fucking over uber'd people.
> So why then can't Natascha slow down uber'd people? >:C



It should, because it is technically "hitting" them, and Natascha is supposed to have 100% slow down upon hit.  It just makes logical sense.  Obviously, they did it for "balance" reasons, though.


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 24, 2009)

I just got finished playing TF2 with the new update and all.  It has basically become Red Scouts vs. Blu Scouts, with a few heavies, engineers, and medics mixed in.  I joined the Red team, and they already had seven scouts.  Also, there was at least one guy that I saw that already had all three unlocks.  So, within a few hours (maybe two or three), he already had all the unlocks.  All that I could muster in half an hour was one achievement for jumping 1000 times, so I often wonder how  they do this unless they cheat.  Anyway, the unlocks look promising so far.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 25, 2009)

They at least fix the scout?


----------



## Laze (Feb 25, 2009)

I hardly ever play as Scout, but the Sandman does look stupidly fun to play about with. I can see Pyros having a whale of a time for the next few weeks in all honesty, anyone who hasn't unlocked the Pyro's Weeinie Roast achievement should probably consider dusting off the Backburner.

Actually, I may wait untill the inevitable *everybody will be playing as Scout* fetish that'll be in full bloom for a while before I bother having a go as him.

However, just having a gander at the Update News via Steam and this caught my eye:

_"Spies can now control which weapon the enemy team sees them holding. Hitting the  "last disguise" key while disguised updates the disguise to show the Spy's  currently held weapon"_


----------



## Rayne (Feb 25, 2009)

Laze said:


> _"Spies can now control which weapon the enemy team sees them holding. Hitting the  "last disguise" key while disguised updates the disguise to show the Spy's  currently held weapon"_



There goes the distance method for guessing who's a spy and who's not. D:


----------



## OmegaDragon (Feb 26, 2009)

The ball is big pain ... 

Luckily more than 80% of the Scouts throwing them miss anyway. It's especially amusing when they attempt to retrieve it.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 28, 2009)

I finally got to try the scout update. But I haven't even owned TF2 for a whole week yet, so this update will just be the norm to me. It's humiliating and hurts so much to be so terribly noobish at something XD

I know Rayne here kicked my ass. I'm sure there are more of you here that probably had the chance to do the same, haha..


----------



## Sonata (Feb 28, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> I know Rayne here kicked my ass. I'm sure there are more of you here that probably had the chance to do the same, haha..


Next time we will get his ass, hon. >:C

I should try to get the "Does it hurt when I do this?" achievement while there are still so many Scouts around.


----------



## Estidel (Feb 28, 2009)

Force-A-Nature is garbage, as is Bonk!. Sandman has its applications but in a fight you'll be wishing you could air strafe. Very, very disappointing update.


----------



## OmegaDragon (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't believe the FAN to be useless, it's more so situational ... Well, most update items are anyway, the only update item I find myself EVER using is the Axetinguisher. <3


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 28, 2009)

Bonk! Should make you run 20% faster and have the ability to run on water, as well it should put out flames if you're on fire. This would make it more balenced because it's underpowered right now.

Force-A-Nature should reload like the flaregun, only taking a tiny bit longer as he places in two shells separately rather than both at the same time; they said the reload was long and slow to savor it, but it's faster to reload the FaN's both shells than it is to reload a single Scattergun shell. AND it fires faster, AND you can basically get anywhere with triple jump, and yadda yadda yadda; longer reload and possibly less knockback on target to balance this.

The Sandman needs to not be able to stun ubers, or the stun is only 25% of the total duration while ubered, and only 50%-75% as long if you have a medic on you; as well perhaps the soldier and engineer should have a base 25% resistance, seeing as they have helmets, and some classes must be able to take out a really good scout offensively and defensively. Also, lower the total time stunned at closer ranges, increase total time stunned from really long ranges, and place back the -50% damage to non-stunned players.


This will balance the scout update perfectly, I think. In my opinion the scout has always been the strongest class, even before the update; the scout has the greatest potential in the right hands, next to it being the sniper; a master sniper can get more points because with each headshot they will get two, but a master scout can kill more people, do more damage, achieve more objectives, and survive more enemies than a sniper can, at just about any range.


----------



## Estidel (Feb 28, 2009)

OmegaDragon said:


> I don't believe the FAN to be useless, it's more so situational ... Well, most update items are anyway, the only update item I find myself EVER using is the Axetinguisher. <3



You lose the ability to properly airstrafe with the FAN because you're being pushed around by the knockback, this makes it useless to a scout who is on a high enough level to use the maneuver well. It would be nice if it didn't have a damage penalty, but as it stands it's a downgrade that performs better in very, very narrow circumstances.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 28, 2009)

Estidel said:


> You lose the ability to properly airstrafe with the FAN because you're being pushed around by the knockback, this makes it useless to a scout who is on a high enough level to use the maneuver well. It would be nice if it didn't have a damage penalty, but as it stands it's a downgrade that performs better in very, very narrow circumstances.



You're a poor scout, and also can't read; it has 20% less damage with 20% more bullets or shot; it actually does more damage than the scattergun at closer ranges. Airstrafing is a poor scout tactic anyway, the scattergun as it stands is a clear upgrade against anything other than another scout, it is slightly over powered right now and if you wish for me to prove this to you, I can.


----------



## Estidel (Feb 28, 2009)

Actually if you'd actually bother to do the math or just look it up you'd find out that it does 4% less damage at close range, not accounting for firing speed.

http://www.cc2iscool.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1166&start=130 I'm just gonna put this link here.

http://tf2wiki.net/wiki/Force-A-Nature and this one just for kicks.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 28, 2009)

I can kill any heavy within half a second. I can not do that with the scattergun, it takes about two seconds.

With a medic it's about a second longer on each.

Basically what I'm saying is that that page is wrong, it says point blank the most damage it can do is 101 per shot, but I can get it to do 300 with two.


----------



## Estidel (Feb 28, 2009)

Without a crit killing the heavy in two shots, even at point blank, with the FaN is mathematically impossible and considering the FaN has a firing speed of .33 we're going to assume that your half second is two shots. Two point blank shots doing their absolute maximum damage is 210, as I said before assuming no crits. So basically you're telling me that your gun can do stuff your other gun can't when you crit, any gun that crits at least once every two shots WOULD be amazing, but such a gun doesn't exist.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow, technical are we? I can kill -any- class no problem before the update, I've always said the scout is overpowered; since the update I can kill any class twice as fast and die many times less often.

Join a game with me, you can't touch me with any class. I've only been playing TF2 since xmas and my most played class is sniper and medic, most people seem to screw up as scout a lot, even when most of the servers are nothing but scout right now.

210 damage in .66 a second (basically half, you following me here?) is still a -lot- of damage. This is -any- class other than heavy, and most classes even overhealed.

The reload needs to be longer, like they said it would be. A lot longer.

Lets also not forget that triple jump and how you can basically get anywhere now.

And maybe I did get crits, but I still have killed heavies before they could turn around, being overhealed by a medic. Overpowered.


----------



## Estidel (Feb 28, 2009)

We already have a weapon that has been in game for a while that kills heavies before they can turn around at point blank range, it's called the backburner, and it ALWAYS gets crits. Overpowered. (Backburner kills a non-overhealed heavy in .75 seconds from behind, 1 second if they are overhealed, using actual figures and not personal experiences.)


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 28, 2009)

Estidel said:


> We already have a weapon that has been in game for a while that kills heavies before they can turn around at point blank range, it's called the backburner, and it ALWAYS gets crits. Overpowered.



They don't move as fast as a scout and no, as a heavy I've only ever been killed by a pyro once and it wasn't even the backburner.

That's balanced because no compression blast, any pyro that uses the backburner has no skill or potential what so ever without that compression blast, he's a easy target by any class.

The FaN also knocks back a pyro too much, as a pyro you can't even burn a scout with the FaN if he see's you and has ammo. You will be dead LONG before you're out of the corner he's blowing you into.

It's about 1.5 seconds to 2 seconds to kill a non overhealed heavy with the backburner (experience), overhealed takes up to 4 seconds if they're being healed at that time, about 3.5 if you killed the medic first.


----------



## Estidel (Feb 28, 2009)

Okay, you're not listening and are clearly just trying to brag about how amazing you are. I have numbers, all you're giving me is "I am the paragon of TF2 players behold as I recount my deeds of great skill in slaying my foes and rendering them useless."

Since I can't resist my final response: A good pyro doesn't just run around out in the open, so not having the compression blast is usually only an issue when the pyro is trying to take on a role that is in no way related to killing anyone.

Good pyros use their shotgun, not that 1 vs 1 matchups matter worth a damn in TEAM Fortress.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 28, 2009)

No. It's not hard to play any class, it take no talent or skill, just know what you're doing.
No FPS takes an amount of skill worth bragging about, I'm simply saying things I myself have done that simply contradict your simple figures. I can get youtube videos, show you in game, go to a pub and show you, etc.

Numbers mean -nothing- because it's all about distance to target, their knowledge verses yours, a lot of factors numbers can't account for by themselves.

As a pyro you can push away other pyros or disorientate any class, heck pushing back rockets and grenades makes them swap to shotgun or bottle and then they're a easy target.

See...you're going by figures here, and that's all; if you do play this game, you should at least know the basic tactics of every class.

Also, as a pyro; if you sneak behind a heavy without him noticing, you deserve the instant kill. His teammates should be on the ball.
A scout can come from nowhere, kill the heavy (or better yet, medic) and be gone just as fast.


----------



## Estidel (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm going by figures and the personal experiences of qualified CEVO players, I've said my piece and I'm not going to convince you of anything other than what you believe now so there's no point in us continuing. Use your FaN and enjoy it, I will not be doing the same.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 28, 2009)

You're talking about people standing perfectly still under perfect conditions.
Failure of a real-life scenario is clearly visible in these cases.

I hate the FaN; Scattergun all the way bitches, other Scouts don't know how to react.


----------



## Darkfire27 (Feb 28, 2009)

All I can say, is the update has no affect on me. Engineer/medic all the way!

In fact, early on in the update, being a engineer was hilariously easy. Nobody really playing soldier/demo/spy to ruin my day.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 28, 2009)

I personally love using the Sandman + Force of nature, the thing about the force of nature is it isn't a direct attack weapon.  You feel that reload time when you try to use it like the scatter gun and you'll most likely die.  Its for ambush and flanking.  It kills medics in 2 hits (pretty much 1 shot) from the back, and can do enough damage to a soldier for your pistol or bat to easily finish him off.

Scattergun for direct combat and general use, and Force of Nature for flanking/ambushing.  Sounds balanced to me.

I don't know what to do with Bonk besides trying to make sentries kill thier engineers :-/


----------



## TehSean (Feb 28, 2009)

Google the Unlocker if you don't want to toil in achievement servers )


----------



## Loarx12 (Feb 28, 2009)

i dont know... i like the Force for taking out smaller classes (spies, medics, snipers) but in order to take out a larger class or some thing being healed you need to hit them when they are not looking or when they are stunned, the bonk is great for getting away, just turn the corner take a sip and run, it is also handy for distracting a sentry gun if you have a heavy, soldier, or just anything with a gun you can normaly take out a sentry if it is at close range just circle strafe it and make sure you know how long it lasts so you dont get killed and it also helps if you are trying to run past a sniper to get to cover (you could run from the battlements on two fort and get to cover). the sandman does take some skill to hit people with the ball (helps if you play demo or medic) but when you do hit them at range you normaly have enough time to hit them with your gun or bat works well to coutner a uber if you can aim it. and against a scout when you are a heavy, the knock back on the force most likely will mess up your aim, but considering the fact that they have two shots and that isnt enough to kill you (unless its a crit) they have to run for cover or hope you shoot some one else or whatever gives them the time to reload if natacha wasnt broke scouts would be having a harder time with that... to be agaisnt the sandman is a little unnerveing considering if they hit you with the ball you are generaly dead (unless you have your team with you) but one on one you need to keep moving and keep shooting them, easy if your a fast class but if your some thing slower it can be a relief when that ball goes past your head and doesnt hit you, but when they dont use there main gun they are also taking a risk, so they think they can hit you and it is always nice to prove them worng.and the bonk... well it can only be a pain if your a engie i supose, because they slipped past your sentry. i dont know i had my fun with the scout, but i will never make it my main class, if anything they made him more annoying, i will still have fun taking them out with a minigun but thats just me


----------



## Dusty (Feb 28, 2009)

TehSean said:


> Google the Unlocker if you don't want to toil in achievement servers )



And get your unlocks relocked for your troubles.....

http://www.teamfortress.com/post.php?id=2293


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Feb 28, 2009)

I love Egypt!


----------



## Furlop (Feb 28, 2009)

Estidel said:


> Okay, you're not listening and are clearly just trying to brag about how amazing you are. I have numbers, all you're giving me is "I am the paragon of TF2 players behold as I recount my deeds of great skill in slaying my foes and rendering them useless."



But, but.. He's just totally awesome at TF2 and the opinion of someone who plays Scout for a #2 TWL team are wrong *as well as* the actual numbers for damage, because he's played a total of 9 hours as scout!


----------



## Rayne (Feb 28, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> I know Rayne here kicked my ass. I'm sure there are more of you here that probably had the chance to do the same, haha..



I wasn't the one running around disguised as a scout. 



Sonata said:


> Next time we will get his ass, hon. >:C



>:[


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 28, 2009)

Rayne said:


> I wasn't the one running around disguised as a scout.



Aw.. that was my first time as a spy. I'm still learning how to make different classes work, haha. So I suck, but I'm still looking forward to another game. :wink:


----------



## MistahFixIt (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm having fun with the Scout update, except for one thing.

The enemy team of 6+ scouts spamming Sandman balls at me. D:


----------



## Darkfire27 (Mar 1, 2009)

Try Ducking...

behind a sentry :twisted:


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2009)

Scouts...please note, just cause you outran MY sentry, there is another sentry up that stairs waiting for you when the damn drink runs out


----------



## MistahFixIt (Mar 1, 2009)

Darkfire27 said:


> Try Ducking...
> 
> behind a sentry :twisted:



Nyuk Nyuk Nyuk, you're funny 

Seriously though, its hard on the slower classes like Soldier and Heavy.


----------



## OmegaDragon (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm honestly not liking the turn this game is taking with all these status effects... What's next? Poison? Confusion? I'm kind of skeptical on these lunchbox items as well, they're not overpowered or anything... I dunno something about them in an FPS just doesn't sit right with me... There should at least be an option for created servers to turn off unlockables ... or is there already?


----------



## Darkfire27 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hmm, I wonder. That would be pretty neat, if nothing else then for a different experience. 

It would be like the servers that turn off grenades in COD 4 (anyone who played the PC version should know what I mean)


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 1, 2009)

Has anybody noticed that you can now Quad-Jump, not just triple?

I won't tell anybody how, mainly because no site mentions this so perhaps people that figure it out are keeping it to themselves.

Fuck that; jump, fire FaN, jump, fire FaN, and land; four, bitches. I can fly, seriously I can stay in the air so long people think I'm hacking.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Has anybody noticed that you can now Quad-Jump, not just triple?
> 
> I won't tell anybody how, mainly because no site mentions this so perhaps people that figure it out are keeping it to themselves.
> 
> Fuck that; jump, fire FaN, jump, fire FaN, and land; four, bitches. I can fly, seriously I can stay in the air so long people think I'm hacking.



I nailed a scout with my sentry gun when he was doing that, Suddenly notice my gun shooting straight up...then a body fell next to it.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 1, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I nailed a scout with my sentry gun when he was doing that, Suddenly notice my gun shooting straight up...then a body fell next to it.



xD Nice.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> xD Nice.


must of been Scout hunting season, there flying all up in the air now


----------

